# It makes me very sad...



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

to see large American sedans like the Towncar and the DeVille facing extinction...say all you want about poor fuel economy or poor handling...you can't deny the timeless and classic spirit they have...just a thought...

:icon_smile_big: some sad music to go with the topic:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Town Car and DTS get 20mpg.

Not at all bad considering the ride!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Forget about those cruise ship Lincolns. The "Hummers" are gone!


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The Town Car and DTS get 20mpg.
> 
> Not at all bad considering the ride!!


Sometimes I get 27 mpg on my DTS especially when coming back from a long trip. To be honest with you, I never really cared about fuel consumption.



eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Forget about those cruise ship Lincolns. The "Hummers" are gone!


Devoured by the Chinese :devil:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The CTS Coupe ain't hackin' it.

Bring back the El Dorado!!


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

*Times change*

I've always lived in cites and parking these big cars is a huge problem and I don't see it get it any better. The guy down the street gave me a lift home one night and offered to drop me at my house, but I didn't want to be appear rude and said, "No I'll keep you company while you find a parking space".

*One hour and twenty minutes later and we find a place to park about a mile from my house.*

If I ever get a drivers license, I'm going for a smart car.:icon_smile:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The CTS Coupe ain't hackin' it.
> 
> Bring back the El Dorado!!


The CTS coupe is more of a hatchback, they could improve it by giving more defined angles like the XLR.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

beherethen said:


> I've always lived in cites and parking these big cars is a huge problem and I don't see it get it any better. The guy down the street gave me a lift home one night and offered to drop me at my house, but I didn't want to be appear rude and said, "No I'll keep you company while you find a parking space".
> 
> *One hour and twenty minutes later and we find a place to park about a mile from my house.*
> 
> If I ever get a drivers license, I'm going for a smart car.:icon_smile:


And you have no problem parking a huge Dodge truck?! I understand your concerns, but you gotta change the situation to accommodate your needs. Remember what the man said "Yes, we can!" I own 2 Cadillacs and a Lincoln and I've never had a problem parking!


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

camorristi said:


> And you have no problem parking a huge Dodge truck?! I understand your concerns, but you gotta change the situation to accommodate your needs. Remember what the man said "Yes, we can!" I own 2 Cadillacs and a Lincoln and I've never had a problem parking!


When did I get a huge Dodge truck? I'm sure that parking in West Lafayette, IN is a little different than parking in Chicago. :icon_smile:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

beherethen said:


> When did I get a huge Dodge truck? I'm sure that parking in West Lafayette, IN is a little different than parking in Chicago. :icon_smile:


I've lived in Orlando, FL and never had a problem parking downtown, I don't how that compares with Chicago. By the Dodge truck I was implying...aaah forget it..ok good luck driving a Smart for Two!


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

camorristi said:


> I've lived in Orlando, FL and never had a problem parking downtown, I don't how that compares with Chicago. By the Dodge truck I was implying...aaah forget it..ok good luck driving a Smart for Two!


No problem. People frequently think of me as a Teamster.:icon_smile:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

camorristi said:


> I own 2 Cadillacs and a Lincoln and I've never had a problem parking!


Are they made by Revell?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Are they made by Revell?


This one even went over my head...but P&P is correct to call you out. Aren't you a college student?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

My latest vehicle:








Bought this last year:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

my first car which I still have:


and no I'm not in the mob :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I get it...you must run a limo service out of your dorm room.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Well, if they make G&G bespoke wholecut replicas in oversized snow globes, count me in!


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> I get it...you must run a limo service out of your dorm room.


Gee so people who drive large sedans can be only mobsters or limo drivers?! just like women can only be nurses or teachers?! although the latter is true :devil:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The only time I ever see cars like that they're doing 45 in the passing lane on I-95. Do you have to have blue hair to drive them babies?


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

These cars really are terrible. I'm not at all sad to see them go.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> The only time I ever see cars like that they're doing 45 in the passing lane on I-95. Do you have to have blue hair to drive them babies?


Ok I get it I drive old people's cars geez :crazy:..I'm sorry I offended your clever stereotypical perceptions! that and the turnpike jokes..please..come up with something new people!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

camorristi said:


> Ok I get it I drive old people's cars geez :crazy:..I'm sorry I offended your clever stereotypical perceptions!


Being an old person, and speaking for all old people everywhere, I am extremely flattered that you would lard up your garage with iconic oldster vehicles, if only to remind us all why we had to pony up a few billion to bail out those backward thinking bastards.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It makes me very sad...

When I cannot tell if someone is just joshing us or not.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bring back the Ford LTD.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

harvey_birdman said:


> These cars really are terrible. I'm not at all sad to see them go.


I'm with Harvey on this one.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I drive a small car, myself. A Toyota Yaris sedan. It didn't cost all that much. It's reliable, gets excellent mileage, and is easy to fit into tight parking spaces. It's comfortable enough (and I'm not a small guy.) And since I have no wife, no kids, don't carpool, and seldom transport anything bulkier than a few bags of groceries, the Yaris serves my needs just fine.

But not long ago, I was out-of-town and wound up renting a Chrysler 300 for several days. A big, American (as much as any car can be, these days) sedan. I forget which flavor of 300 it was, just that it was the top 6-cylinder model - I was told that there's a V8 version, one step up.

It was sort of a pleasant change of pace. I haven't driven a Cadillac or Lincoln in decades, but don't seem to remember them handling anywhere near as well the Chrysler 300. Not that the 300 was exactly a Porsche 911, you understand. But it was okay. And it was very comfortable; I can't deny that. Quiet, too. Very nice styling.

Mileage was nothing to write home about, but so what? I did a fair amount of driving, and maybe I spent an extra $15 on gas for it, if that. $15 isn't gonna break me.

Anyway, I'm glad such a car is still manufactured. I didn't mind driving it. But I doubt whether I'll buy one for myself, when it comes time to replace my Yaris. Although if I were thinking of buying a large sedan, it'd probably be worth considering. Heck, when it comes time to replace my current car, if for some reason Chrysler happens to be blowing out the 300 for some insanely good price, it'd very seriously consider it.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Interesting, Michael, that you should mention the Chrysler 300C. Even tho I earlier spent countless seconds dumping on Camo for owning three gauchemobiles, I too am taken with the Chrysler, have rented them five different times in Florida and would buy one in a heartbeat if the price were right, or if I could find my heartbeat. The Earl, who here earlier jumped on the dump bandwagon, mentioned sometime back, I believe, that he too really liked the 300C.


----------



## Master-Classter (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess I see the appeal for some but personally I can't say I'll miss any of these. I think people will always buy the versions from the 50-60's since those are real classics. Somehow I don't imagine that the 80-90's models will become "classics" 20+ years from now in the same way.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

The Chrysler 300 is a gorgeous car which I hope rap artists don't get their hands on and trash its image. I think it costs 50k loaded, which is something I would never pay for a Chrysler badge. I think I like Cadillacs and Lincolns because I grew up driving those cars, just like I think the best music was made in the 90s.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

camorristi said:


> The Chrysler 300 is a gorgeous car which I hope rap artists don't get their hands on and trash its image. I think it costs 50k loaded, which is something I would never pay for a Chrysler badge. I think I like Cadillacs and Lincolns because I grew up driving those cars, just like I think the best music was made in the 90s.


They already have. The 300C is now less than affectionately known as the "Ghetto Bentley".


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

camorristi said:


> I think it costs 50k loaded, which is something I would never pay for a Chrysler badge.


Nor would I. (Does it really go all the way up to $50k? I would have figured it to top out at $40k or so. I mean, it *is* a Chrysler, after all.)

The very nice 300 I drove probably sells for about $30,000. "Only" six cylinders, but the car will still pass a truck just fine, or merge with traffic at the on-ramp without any problem, even with the a/c on, and since I've no interest in burning rubber when the traffic light turns green, that's definitely good enough for me. Very nice interior, too . Considering that a Toyota Camry costs over $20,000, a $30,000 Chrysler 300 seems fairly priced. (Mind you, I'm not knocking the Camry.)

Anyone know what kind of warranty Chrysler offers, these days? Is it like Hyundai's 10 year/100,000 mile warranty, or some pathetic 3 year/36,000 mile joke? Fair of me or not, I'd feel more confident buying American if it came with a great warranty - what can I say, some of my attitudes were formed during an era when American cars' reputation for quality was somewhere between "low" and "non-existent." Probably wouldn't be as much of an issue for me if I leased my cars for 3 years, the way so many folks do. But dinosaur that I am, I like to buy 'em outright, not worry about excess mileage surcharges, and keep 'em for a while.

BTW, since I mentioned the Hyundai warranty, let me add that although a decade ago I wouldn't have taken Hyundai seriously, today their cars aren't bad at all. In some ways, the Hyundai Sonata is downright impressive.
-- 
Michael


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Nor would I. (Does it really go all the way up to $50k? I would have figured it to top out at $40k or so. I mean, it *is* a Chrysler, after all.)
> 
> The very nice 300 I drove probably sells for about $30,000. "Only" six cylinders, but the car will still pass a truck just fine, or merge with traffic at the on-ramp without any problem, even with the a/c on, and since I've no interest in burning rubber when the traffic light turns green, that's definitely good enough for me. Very nice interior, too . Considering that a Toyota Camry costs over $20,000, a $30,000 Chrysler 300 seems fairly priced. (Mind you, I'm not knocking the Camry.)
> 
> ...


I think Chrysler offers a 5 year/100,000mi warranty of some sort, but the bumper-bumper is only 3 years. To be honest with you, I would never keep an American car more than 3-4 years or 50k mi. So, if you're one of those people who keep their cars for 5 or 6 years, then go to the Germans. Cadillac's b2b is also 4 years. I never think long term when buying cars.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

camorristi said:


> I think Chrysler offers a 5 year/100,000mi warranty of some sort, but the bumper-bumper is only 3 years. To be honest with you, I would never keep an American car more than 3-4 years or 50k mi. So, if you're one of those people who keep their cars for 5 or 6 years, then go to the Japs. Cadillac's b2b is also 4 years. I never think long term when buying cars.


Who are these "Japs"? Did you mean the Japanese?


----------



## Master-Classter (Jan 22, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> Who are these "Japs"? Did you mean the Japanese?[/QUhttps://images2.cpcache.com/product/religion+-+beliefs-jewish+american+princess/50183522v5_225x225_Front.jpgOTE]
> 
> nah, obviously:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Once again, James Dean classes up the place. Just... ya know... keep him away from the sports cars.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> Who are these "Japs"? Did you mean the Japanese?


her..talk about a hot mess :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I see nothing hot, but a lot of mess.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I see nothing hot, but a lot of mess.


Maybe you need to see the gray between the black and the white :icon_smile:.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

She has potential, but the obscene amount of makeup, fake tan, and choice of hairstyle... well, not my type.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Jovan said:


> She has potential, but the obscene amount of makeup, fake tan, and choice of hairstyle... well, not my type.


That's why she is or could be hot but is a mess at the same time :teacha:..anyway..forget about her, she's only used here as a distraction so..back to our topic :cool2:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay. Noticed you changed Japs to Germans, but don't you really mean Krauts?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Being an old person, and speaking for all old people everywhere, I am extremely flattered that you would lard up your garage with iconic oldster vehicles, if only to remind us all why we had to pony up a few billion to bail out those backward thinking bastards.


For the record, of the two brands camorristi owns, only GM (Cadillac) took any bailout money. Ford (Lincoln) did not.



camorristi said:


> The Chrysler 300 is a gorgeous car which I hope rap artists don't get their hands on and trash its image. I think it costs 50k loaded, which is something I would never pay for a Chrysler badge. I think I like Cadillacs and Lincolns because I grew up driving those cars, just like I think the best music was made in the 90s.





12345Michael54321 said:


> Nor would I. (Does it really go all the way up to $50k? I would have figured it to top out at $40k or so. I mean, it *is* a Chrysler, after all.)


For the record, the top-of-the-line Chrysler 300 (300C AWD V8) has a base MSRP of $40,800, and with all available options tops out at $47,085. From what I've read in the automotive press (which I follow), nobody ever actually pays that much for this car.

The only way to spend more is to get the SRT version, which has an enlarged 6.1-liter V8 making 425 horsepower and 420 lb-ft of torque. There are some other unique details as well. The base price for the 300C SRT8 RWD is $47,315 and tops out at $50,360 with all available options. The SRT vehicles are produced in relatively limited quantities and are typically not included in sales, financing offers, etc., and the price paid is usually much closer to the sticker price than for the more pedestrian versions. That being said, when people talk or think of the 300, it's usually not the SRT version, so unless that's specifically what one wants, one should never have to pay even $40k, in the real world, for a 300. Not if one buys smartly.



camorristi said:


> Beautiful


Camorristi, you've claimed several times that you're not a mobster. But you have a Cadillac parked in front of an establishment that's apparently called "Bada Bing". I'm just sayin'... ROFL! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

JJR512 said:


> For the record, of the two brands camorristi owns, only GM (Cadillac) took any bailout money. Ford (Lincoln) did not.


I am aware of that and, I swear, I knew you would pick up on it. You were missed last week, by me and, I presume, by those on the darker side of these internet clothing forums.

In '05 I was tooling down Route 1 passing Newcastle Chrysler Plymouth (the Plymouth sign was still up) when I come screeching to a halt when I see this incredible cream colored baby at roadside. I climbed out and paced around it four times, somewhat in awe. The sticker said $23,900.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jovan said:


> I see nothing hot, but a lot of mess.


She looks drunk


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Big cars and "back door" tramps??

Excellent!!


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Okay. Noticed you changed Japs to Germans, but don't you really mean Krauts?


Now that's a real generational gap in terminology..I had to look up Krauts to see what it meant..I was born just before the gulf war so don't expect me to know WWII slang :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Big cars and "back door" tramps??
> 
> Excellent!!


We're all taking Route 17 I guess :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

camorristi said:


> I was born just before the gulf war so don't expect me to know WWII slang :icon_smile_wink:


I was born in 1963, but I consider myself something of an authority of WWII, having seen every episode of "Hogan's Heroes."
-- 
Michael


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

This really is too bad. My grandfathers both drove Buicks and Towncars. When my fathers father retired, his staff bought him a towncar. (Big employer in a small town, he was sorely missed when he retired, and again ten years later when he passed on). My other grandfather (a furrier) had a deal with a local car lot that every two years he'd make a coat for the owners wife, and in exchange, a Buick LeSabre. He claimed it was a good way to get a LeSabre and avoid the tax collectors. 

As for being born post-WWII, I'm from 1984 and I still refer to Japanese, Germans and Italians by slang. I consider it nothing offensive, just as a European or American might call me a Canuck. Heck, I've had older people refer to my location as "in the colonies". Quite bluntly, if you don't accept slang as part of general banter, you are likely uptight, or a cheese eating surrender monkey.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Canadian said:


> Quite bluntly, if you don't accept slang as part of general banter, you are likely uptight, or a cheese eating surrender monkey.


...wearing a baret and smoking Gitanes!!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Quite bluntly, if you don't accept slang as part of general banter, you are likely uptight, or a cheese eating surrender monkey.


I'm a philologist, and I understand what slang is. However, even if a racist epithet has become slang, I choose not to use it.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Unlike Pentheos, I will sometimes use a racist epithet that's become slang, but only if it's derogatory to white American men. Because I learned in school that we're the cause of all the world's evil.

Well, not *all* the evil. Juan Williams and Sarah Palin are responsible for some of the evil. But that's only because they're, like, honorary white American men. And they appear on Fox.

I'm pretty sure that Juan Williams and Sarah Palin drive around in big Cadillacs and Lincoln Town Cars. The cars' trunks filled with fur coats and assault weapons and tobacco.
-- 
Michael


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Unlike Pentheos, I will sometimes use a racist epithet that's become slang, but only if it's derogatory to white American men. Because I learned in school that we're the cause of all the world's evil.
> 
> Well, not *all* the evil. Juan Williams and Sarah Palin are responsible for some of the evil. But that's only because they're, like, honorary *white American men*. And they appear on Fox.
> 
> ...


You forgot the Armani suits :icon_smile_big:!

I have no problem with any kind of racial slur if I'm with my close circle of friends, but I try not to offend anyone else publicly, only because it could get me into trouble with the law. :icon_saint7kg:

By the way America is a peace loving Christian nation, led to love and peace by President Bush :teacha:. Last time I checked Sarah Palin was still a woman :icon_smile_big:, an evil one indeed. Did that change? Or, are you referring to her as a man because her husband Todd does the wife duties in their house?

This is what you get after years and years of eating deer burgers:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Canadian said:


> ...a cheese eating surrender monkey.


Uh, Oh...

Osama bin Laden threatens French troops, France announces pullout from Afghanistan

France's announcement came a day after the release of a tape with a message believed to be from Osama Bin Laden, who threatened to attack French citizens because of their presence in Afghanistan and treatment of Muslims. French officials were quick to insist that there is "absolutely no link" between the threat and their decision to begin withdrawing troops in 2011.

https://www.csmonitor.com/World/Glo...ops-France-announces-pullout-from-Afghanistan


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice tantrum.

THEY SAID I COULDN'T SAY A WORD!!! EVERYONE'S PICKING ON ME!!

PEEPEE POOPOO KAKA!!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I drive a German made Ford. As a colleague of mine, a big fan of BMW, once said, "there are only 2 types of car in the world BMW and everything else" I modified it to " "there are only 2 types of car in the world German and everything else"

Why does anyone in their right mind drive French or American cars?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I drive a German made Ford. As a colleague of mine, a big fan of BMW, once said, "there are only 2 types of car in the world BMW and everything else" I modified it to " "there are only 2 types of car in the world German and everything else"
> 
> Why does anyone in their right mind drive French or American cars?


Because not all >6 billion people on the planet think exactly the same way that you and your colleague do? Does that answer your question?

Being different from YOU doesn't make anyone else stupid or wrong.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I drive a German made Ford. As a colleague of mine, a big fan of BMW, once said, "there are only 2 types of car in the world BMW and everything else" I modified it to " "there are only 2 types of car in the world German and everything else"
> 
> *Why does anyone in their right mind drive French or American cars?*


Really?! How about German cars are known of their reliability issues (if you own one you'll know what I'm talking about)? I have owned both an Audi TT, and a Mercedes CLK, both brand new, both had endless maintenance and reliability issues after 45k mi. I don't know about BMW though. Plus, American, French, and Japanese cars are favored by many people around the world. I don't think I'll ever buy German again, maybe Lexus or Acura. And, what JJR512 said.
I don't think I really understand why some people are crazy about German cars. My dad who always buys American, bought a brand new Mercedes S-Class in 2001 and had to sell it in 2004 because of continuous maintenance issues. I'm not saying other cars don't have reliablity problems, but German cars are the worst in my opinion, and according to professional reviewers.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Uh, Oh...
> 
> Osama bin Laden threatens French troops, France announces pullout from Afghanistan
> 
> ...


I'm sorry..I failed to understand your implication..could you please explain the moral of this story? How are the French related to Lincolns? I'm not getting any of this :icon_scratch:


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Why does anyone in their right mind drive French or American cars?


I drove a Ford Taurus for over a half a million miles. I only finally got rid of it because I was in an accident. The engine and transmission never died on me. I was able to do all the other repairs myself in my garage. I saved tens of thousands of dollars by continuing to drive it instead of buying a new car every few years. It *never *broke down and left me stranded. I was nothing but satisfied with it.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> French officials were quick to insist that there is "absolutely no link" between the threat and their decision to begin withdrawing troops in 2011.


You know, late one night, a few years back, I was walking to where I'd parked my car. And out of nowhere, a young man appeared, pointed a handgun at me, and demanded my wallet.

A second or two later, I chose to redistribute some of society's wealth by offering my wallet to this desperate young man.

But I wish to emphasize that there was absolutely no link between being my threatened at gunpoint, and my decision to hand over my wallet.

What? You believe it when France says it, but not when I say it?
-- 
Michael


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, I wasn't really mugged at gunpoint. My story was... not a lie, more like a parable. Just not one of those really good religious parables.

And my first car was German. It was a Porsche. I loved that car, but it was just too much like one of those insanely hot women, who are just ridiculously high maintenance.

Then again, my parents drove Jaguars, back when Jaguar was still Jaguar. So I didn't quite get that spending a couple of hundred bucks every 3500 miles for scheduled maintenance was odd.

Someday, I'd kinda like owning an '80s vintage Porsche 928, just to use on weekends in nice weather. No, it wouldn't make much financial sense, but I have friends with sailboats, and they just use them on weekends in nice weather. And I doubt whether I'd be spending any more on my Porsche, than they spend on their boats.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Canadian said:


> I'm from 1984 and I still refer to Japanese, Germans and Italians by slang. I consider it nothing offensive.


Then if I call you an idiot, which I'm very close to doing, you shouldn't be offended because..._I consider it nothing offensive_.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Then if I call you an idiot, *which I'm very close to doing*, you shouldn't be offended because..._I consider it nothing offensive_.


LOL

I don't think anyone would be offended if you call them an idiot. What would really make me reach for my ankle, would be something against the mothers, the sisters, and the daughters, or any other women in the family. If someone would get offended when you call them an idiot they probably are.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Okay, I wasn't really mugged at gunpoint. My story was... not a lie, more like a parable. Just not one of those really good religious parables.
> 
> And my first car was German. It was a Porsche. I loved that car, but it was just too much like one of those insanely hot women, who are just ridiculously high maintenance.
> 
> ...


Good point, you reminded me that Porschas are the most reliable understated cars in the world. A true statement.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

12345Michael54321 said:


> But I wish to emphasize that there was absolutely no link between being my threatened at gunpoint, and my decision to hand over my wallet.


That's because generosity and kindness are always rewarded. 

I'm predicting a Burqua resurgence on the Paris fashion runways next Spring!!



12345Michael54321 said:


> Someday, I'd kinda like owning an '80s vintage Porsche 928, just to use on weekends in nice weather. No, it wouldn't make much financial sense, but I have friends with sailboats, and they just use them on weekends in nice weather. And I doubt whether I'd be spending any more on my Porsche, than they spend on their boats.
> --
> Michael


Except you can't spend the weekend on the Porshe and tomorrow looks as if it will be another gangbuster Fall day on the Bay!!


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

camorristi said:


> I'm sorry..I failed to understand your implication..could you please explain the moral of this story? How are the French related to Lincolns? I'm not getting any of this :icon_scratch:


The French have nothing to do with Lincolns. Go back and read Posts #51 & #52. Note in #52 what WouldaShoulda quoted from Canadian. _That quote_ is what his reply was in reference to, i.e., "cheese-eating" = "French". It really has nothing to do with the topic of this thread, it was more about calling people racial slurs and whether or not it's acceptable to do so, etc.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> The French have nothing to do with Lincolns. Go back and read Posts #51 & #52. Note in #52 what WouldaShoulda quoted from Canadian. _That quote_ is what his reply was in reference to, i.e., "cheese-eating" = "French". It really has nothing to do with the topic of this thread, it was more about calling people racial slurs and whether or not it's acceptable to do so, etc.


Gotcha


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> Because not all >6 billion people on the planet think exactly the same way that you and your colleague do? Does that answer your question?
> 
> Being different from YOU doesn't make anyone else stupid or wrong.


Sense of humour......


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Sense of humour......


...is still waiting to hear/read something funny.

Meanwhile, enjoy this little gem: "What does a tyrannosaurus do when it sleeps? _Dino-snores!_"


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> ...is still waiting to hear/read something funny.
> 
> Meanwhile, enjoy this little gem: "What does a tyrannosaurus do when it sleeps? _Dino-snores!_"


How about this..a "bad driver" goes to the eye doctor and says: doctor I can't see, the doctor says I think you have cataract, the guy says: no no I drive Rincon Continental :icon_smile_wink:


----------

